# Apex wifi adaptor



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a new apex controller, I'm looking for a NETGEAR Universal N300 Wi-Fi to Ethernet Adapter (WNCE2001), any one know where to buy it? http://www.netgear.com/home/products/connected-entertainment/gaming-home-theater/WNCE2001.aspx


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

try Amazon.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

you can get similar products at bestbuy, canada computers. i had an older version of the netgear - wasn't too impressed with it. The one i use now is the the tp-link nano router. I found that to be to quite good - my apex is a good distance from the router.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

YOu can also use an Apple Airport Express.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

noy said:


> you can get similar products at bestbuy, canada computers. i had an older version of the netgear - wasn't too impressed with it. The one i use now is the the tp-link nano router. I found that to be to quite good - my apex is a good distance from the router.


I use a TP Link as well for my Apex... the N300. Got it from Canada Computers. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=98b444f9905bf216467eede72e79beeeen02 
You mean this one?


noy said:


> you can get similar products at bestbuy, canada computers. i had an older version of the netgear - wasn't too impressed with it. The one i use now is the the tp-link nano router. I found that to be to quite good - my apex is a good distance from the router.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=98b444f9905bf216467eede72e79beeeen02
Would this one work?


twobytwo said:


> I use a TP Link as well for my Apex... the N300. Got it from Canada Computers. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

thats the one i have - definitely works.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

I just received the TP-link nano router from best buy, I'm not sure how to use it for the apex controller, is there anything special I need to do or just plug it in the ethernet port and log on to fusion?


noy said:


> thats the one i have - definitely works.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

No you need to set it up in client mode - follow the installation guide.

Use dynamic ip address at first - you might want to switch to static. just make sure you Apex unit is set to use dynamic ip addressing.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

So I have to l have to log in on the router, then use client mode to connect the apex, after that, I can log on to fusion and start my programming, correct? Also, what is the difference between the dynamic ip and the static ip, does it make much of a difference? By the way, I was reading about the get started guide on the neputnesystems.com, it says that you can use it completely wireless without an adaptor, what's your understanding?


noy said:


> No you need to set it up in client mode - follow the installation guide.
> 
> Use dynamic ip address at first - you might want to switch to static. just make sure you Apex unit is set to use dynamic ip addressing.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Green Ocean said:


> So I have to l have to log in on the router, then use client mode to connect the apex, after that, I can log on to fusion and start my programming, correct?


yes, just follow the user guide from Dlink.

Static IP is better if you turn your networks off at night - then there is less of a chance of getting a new IP address everytime you start up. Its more of a problem if you connect using your phone/device (which goes off a physical address).

The apex has no built in wireless adapter (as far as I know).


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok understand. As you were speaking about turning the wifi off during the night, if I have to turn my home wifi off during the night(less radiation while sleeping) can the apex still run properly without it? Or do I just have to turn it back on in the morning and everything saves in to place from yesterday. Last thing, how should I change the address on the adaptor and apex? ( or is it all on the instructions)
Thanks


noy said:


> yes, just follow the user guide from Dlink.
> 
> Static IP is better if you turn your networks off at night - then there is less of a chance of getting a new IP address everytime you start up. Its more of a problem if you connect using your phone/device (which goes off a physical address).
> 
> The apex has no built in wireless adapter (as far as I know).


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

The apex will run without the wifi connection - the connection is only needed when you want to control/program the apex wirelessly.

When you turn the home wifi connection back on - the tp-link nano router will re-establish a connection with your home wifi router. In doing so it might get a new ip address versus the last one if you use dynamic ip addressing. The phone/android app (and the traditional pc desktop app) are set up so it picks up on a particular ip address - so you may have to keep changing it.

To change from dynamic to static ip is all explained in the apex neptune user guide - you basically go into net config on your apex display unit and change it there.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

I was following the instructions for the quick setup, it says to plug it in the computer first, should I do that, or plug it in the apex for programing?


noy said:


> The apex will run without the wifi connection - the connection is only needed when you want to control/program the apex wirelessly.
> 
> When you turn the home wifi connection back on - the tp-link nano router will re-establish a connection with your home wifi router. In doing so it might get a new ip address versus the last one if you use dynamic ip addressing. The phone/android app (and the traditional pc desktop app) are set up so it picks up on a particular ip address - so you may have to keep changing it.
> 
> To change from dynamic to static ip is all explained in the apex neptune user guide - you basically go into net config on your apex display unit and change it there.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

plug your Tp-link into your home wireless router for setup.

You need to login to the ip address (192.168.0.254) - set it up in client mode.
Go to wireless setting and set up your network so that the tp-link can connect wirelessly to your home router.

Once this is done - then use a lan cable to connect your tp-link nano to your apex.

You should now be able to complete the apex fusion setup (or the old apex client setup) from your computer.

The apex doesn't need to connect to the computer directly at any point.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

here is video that explains the network setup side of things.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

noy said:


> The apex doesn't need to connect to the computer directly at any point.


It may be a good idea to verify if the most updated firmware is on the Apex. I've found fusion doesn't like to work with an outdated firmware. For the update, the Apex would need to be connected to a computer (not recommended to update via wifi).


----------

